# Harder Outside



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

When I am in my house doing my normal things and on my laptop my dp is still there but I am able to cope with it quite well. But when I go outside the dp feels like 10 times worse. Its weird even if i just got outside for a walk my dp feels much worse than it does when im in my house. Where I sometimes sort of wish that something would cause me to faint or be knocked out so that I can be taken to hospital so that they can help me with my dp. Does anyone else get this?


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

im the opposite, i cant sit down and just watch tv or read a book it make me feel very strange, its ok when im out, this is why i am currently entirley pennyless


----------



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

Yes, I get that. TV, computer and radio all seem pretty much the same but outside the open spaces, the people and especially the sunlight make things feel unreal. I start to feel like I'm not really there, I'm being left behind and that everything is meaningless. I get scared and distressed and feel a strong urge to be somewhere safe and familiar.

But I'm much better than I was. I've been encouraging myself to make short trips outside, short walks with the dog and just spending a little time in the garden to get used to being outside again. I tell myself that this is my world. I look at the leaves on the trees and remind myself that whilst they may 'feel' different, they LOOK exactly the same and with effort I can remember how they would normally make me feel. It only lasts a second but there's a glimmer there and that's the light I'm heading for.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

i feel the same way 
im constantly on my laptop because thats the only time i feel slightly normal and it keeps my mind off of things 
but watching tv is still hard and i cant enjoy music like i used to i dont even bob my head to a good song anymore 
but when i go outside its 100x worst like u said except i see things whiter like things have a loss of color and everything looks flat like theres no world behind my head like only the direction i look in is were thing exist. but i relate to what your saying.


----------



## LilMissRockChick (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey. well Ive had agoraphobia for 6 years, and Im now realising its probably more the depersonalization thats the reason I cant go out, although I do have agoraphobia. I think the physical symptoms I fear when Im out are that of depersonalization. As they are hightened when out. Everythin seems like its moving to fast and is very loud, and places Ive been to for years dont seem familiar. I also spend alot of time on the internet, but even then sometimes I find myself staring at the screen feeling like its not real. I feel the depersonalization symptoms mildly at home but they become alot worse when out of the house.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I used to be a sociable and happy person now I have depression, anxiety, social phobia, i find it hard to go out and/or be myself. It's okay now but it's still bad especially with studies. DP makes it hard for me to concentrate and make decisions.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> I used to be a sociable and happy person now I have depression, anxiety, social phobia, i find it hard to go out and/or be myself. It's okay now but it's still bad especially with studies. DP makes it hard for me to concentrate and make decisions.


I just looked at your myspace site. myspace.com/Hazelandthebestlifeanyonehaseverhad 
What do you tell everybody elese?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Mark said:


> I just looked at your myspace site. myspace.com/Hazelandthebestlifeanyonehaseverhad
> What do you tell everybody elese?


Ex-squeeze me? baking powder? I'm clueless Mark.


----------



## keilp (Jul 22, 2008)

My dp is/ was the same when i was in the house i could feel it constantly for a while then i could only feel it when i was outside it went when i was in my house but as soon as i opened my front door i could feel it i think it has something to do with the light as well like the sun or if it is a dull day because sometimes it looks dark and dull dont no why lol. Now i can feel my dp a bit not alot really but only when i go out but i am used to it now and can go out. When i am around alot of people like in a town centre or something i can someytimes feel my dp and start to panic but its getting easyier cause im at college and have go to the town centre near it almost everyday it is alot better. hope u get better soon just keep going out though i think it should make it easyier and eventually it will go and you wont realise it.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

For me it's when I'm outside & doing things AWAY from home that I feel relief, but when I'm home, everything goes up a notch, the anxiety, DP/DR-esque symptoms. I guess it's cuz I'm not able to focus on myself, there's too much going on, be it hanging with friends, work, or having to be alert of my surroundings, whereas home I am in too much of a comfort zone, & voila, the racing thoughts start a comin'.


----------

